# Dutch Newbie



## Lis001 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My name is Calista and I am 22 years old!

I love make-up and specially MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I can learn allot of you cause im still a newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kisses lis


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome Calista


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome Calista!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Calista and welcome


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

Calista, what a beautiful name


----------

